# breaker opinions



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i don't have the time right now to take the 19 hour course to become a certified breaker contractor..."but"...we've recently been doing a lot of concrete demo, and have stuck a pile of money into rental. my gut says, keep renting...stupid me says, buy...when i toss the coin, and end up buying one, i'd like to hear some of your opinions....we rented an older NPK, what a piece of grief stricken sheet that was...most of the time have had stanley's, and they've been VERY good, and i'm leaning towards a stanley because of the dealer/parts. okay, opinions on brands, what pitfalls to watch for. thanks


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Without the training I would say its to dangerous, maybe just invest in an electric jackhammer instead:whistling:laughing:



Dave


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

have had good luck with indeco, Rock Blaster hammers are junk, leak nitrogen practically when new, I know you dont like cat but our mini has a cat hammer and that works really great for up to 6" thick concrete. dont know if I have helped but i hope so!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

RPC470 said:


> new, I know you dont like cat


it's not that i dislike cat, i just feel they cost waaaaaaaaaay too muich. you like the indeco's? i'll have to ask around with the dealers locally and see if any of them sell..we're pretty limited here in what's available


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I bought a used bobcat one last year, has been good. stay away from Rockblaster as I believe they are the same as Rockram packers.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stanley Labounty makes darn good demolition products. Even better, the factory itself stands behind its product. Most of my experience has been with their shears and grapples. Any issue we ever had, the factory was right there, or had a rep on his way. That being said, shear issues are usually clearance problems with shear blades, something you will not see in a hammer.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We've hammered alot of rock in the past and have used, Cat, Indeco and NPK. NPK seems to be the best. We beat the snots out of them and they keep pounding away. They are cushioned nicely to protect the machine and rebuilds are pretty simple. You still need take it to the dealer to have it done. Indeco's are nice, but NPK's are cheaper. The indeco's were $5,000 more for our 315 compared to the NPK.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> We've hammered alot of rock in the past and have used, Cat, Indeco and NPK. NPK seems to be the best. We beat the snots out of them and they keep pounding away. They are cushioned nicely to protect the machine and rebuilds are pretty simple. You still need take it to the dealer to have it done. Indeco's are nice, but NPK's are cheaper. The indeco's were $5,000 more for our 315 compared to the NPK.


 
Yes NPK forgot that one know alot of guys have had VERY good luck with them


----------



## Agcadmin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

We use Breaker Technology hammers we have one for our 320 cats and one that fits on the 300 komatsu. On our mini excavators we use the cat hammers as well and our operators really seem to like them all.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for the replies....here's a few pics of what we're taking out. i know, i know...i don't have the caps on the rebar.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think you need the caps in that situation, as long has nobody is walking around down there. It would be more dangerous to have a guy in there capping rebar than to just leave it alone, but who knows what OSHA would do


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is a drawing from 1927 of what we're taking out


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> i know, i know...i don't have the caps on the rebar.


oh no..........look out........ bwalley is gonna flame you :hang:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> oh no..........look out........ bwalley is gonna flame you :hang:


Just look at that improper sloping/benching :jester:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we got a BUNCH of 1" rebar coming out of the concrete....other than a torch, or chop saw, any of you got any good ideas on how to cut the stuff? buying a shear for this one job is out of the question, and there are none available locally for rent.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

You could try a concrete processor, but that's probably too costly. I was on a job where we demoed a large water tank and they had a sub come in and chew up the concrete and rebar into little bits. Then they got to the floor which was 2.5' thick and they had to use a hammer and there was 20' sticks or rebar all over the place. We used a couple guys with cutoff saws to cut off the rebar. The concrete processor did a great job while it could and I would recommend that if it's not too costly.
http://npkce.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=NPKCE&Category_Code=MATPRC


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cheap diamond blade on a cut off saw is going to be the fastest thing, as far as I can see.
Faster and safer than a torch, much better than abrasive blades on the same saw, and it don't matter that the blade is for concrete or asphalt or whatever, it's diamonds they'll cut.....but it does kill the blade.

By the way, what the heck was all that structure for any way?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

it was a water stand pipe. built in 27. here's a few pics we took of it prior to bidding. we didn't demo the standpipe itself...some outfit out of chicago did that. we just did concrete demo and site repiping.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bucket linkage shear. You can cut a good chunk of metal with them. If you run into this type of work often, it could pay for itself pretty quickly. Iron less than 2ftx4ft brings a premium. http://equipmentbychesapeake.com/data/product_view.asp?id=700


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

made over $4k on rebar scrap! that surprised me, altho it was all 1" stuff.

here's a few pics of the completed hole. engineers now will come and stake out where new tower goes so we can fill what's out of the range of the new excavation, and dig hole for new tower


----------

